# Allergic to our new puppy



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Well, sadly, two weeks after bringing our pup home, I'm afraid we're not going to be able to keep him due to my allergies. I thought poodles were safe, but it just isn't true. All I have to do is lean over our pup, even outside, and my nose goes nuts. Did any of you have issues like this after bringing your puppy home? Did you adjust? Did you not adjust, and keep your dog against medical advice? How do you manage living with an animal you are allergic to? It just doesn't seem prudent. Pretty heartbroken over here. Thanks all.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Aww, I'm so sorry!!!!! I'm hoping you got her from a breeder who's contract says you can/should return her if for some reason it doesn't work out?

I am slightly allergic to Annie. The first night after I got her home, I was terrified I would have to return her, because I was itchy from where her siblings had licked me (my back, under my shirt, then I drove 5+ hours before washing it off), my asthma was acting up, and I needed to start allergy pills. I bathed her the next day after she threw up and my allergies decreased significantly. I managed when she was a baby with weekly baths, now faded to every 2-3 weeks. 

For me, I am most allergic to dog saliva, so don't allow her to lick me, and wash my hands/face. Over time my allergies to her have faded significantly, and I no longer even react to her saliva, but I still keep it up as "good practice". I also am someone for whom allergies are cumulative - keeping a dusted home, using only fragrance-free laundry, cleaning, and personal care products, washing my bedding frequently, no carpets, etc, means that I seem to be able to handle her without normally needing to take asthma/allergy meds. 

That being said, I'm less allergic to Annie than any other dog I've had, and I've had several friends who are allergic to dogs say they aren't allergic to her (even after a night spent in a tent with her!), or that they are far less allergic to her than normal.

So my suggestion would be, if you haven't done it already, a bath in an unscented dog shampoo of the puppy, and a wash of dog bedding + all things the puppy has touched to see if it helps before you decide if you want to rehome her. But allergies suck, and there'd be no judgement from me if it doesn't work out.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about your allergies! My son is allergic to most dogs, we used to Foster dogs for a rescue before we connected the dots and it was bad. Since we got our first poodle and stopped fostering other dogs his eyes, sinuses and skin have improved dramatically. Good luck! 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am allergic to dogs and can’t tolerate most of them. After getting each of my dogs (toy poodles), I had an adjustment period where my allergies flared up. I would say around 3 weeks. Then it got down to a tolerable level. I still have allergies to them often, in the form of itchy eyes and sneezing, but they don’t trigger my asthma. On days where it’s more severe, I take allergy medicine.

Olives can help with allergies. I ate a lot when I first got my dogs (even though I hate them). Maybe you can try it too.

In any case, only you can decide what to do, but you need to quickly make a decision, so the puppy doesn’t suffer. I wish you the best.

(Oh, and no dogs are 100% sure not to trigger allergies. Hypoallergenic means less allergies, not « no allergies », contrary to what people believe. Poodles are easier on most people, especially the smaller ones. But even with a poodle, the bigger the dog, the more likely there will be an allergic reaction. I don’t think I could live with a standard poodle.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm so sad and sorry to hear this


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

After I came down with asthma (adult onset), I was suddenly allergic to cats. It got better over several years. I used Bioallers animal allergy drops and swear they helped.

Could it be exacerbated by allergies to what your puppy walks on and brushes up against outside?

Frequent bathing in a professional level product like Coat Handler Hypoallergenic shampoo and their conditioner, or Nature's Specialties Almond Crisp, both of which one uses diluted, would be plenty safe weekly or even a couple times per week.

I agree with Dechi; time is of the essence in this. I'm so sorry you're having such problems.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I found that my mother who is allergic to dogs had issues to Evie and Kona when they were puppies but is gradually went away as they got older, I also second no licking and also weekly bathes.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’m so sorry to hear, that's a tough decision. 

I have struggled with allergies all my life, but having grown up with a variety of different animals, and parents who didn’t really buy into the idea of figuring out what I was allergic to, it was hard to pinpoint who was the culprit. I also grew up with parents who smoked heavily, and have found in my adult years that I am very sensitive to cigarette smoke. No smokers in my house, ever.

When our last cat passed at age 19, I did not get another cat right away and also stopped getting sinus infections. Our large double coated dogs passed shortly after, and my allergies improved again.

A few years later, I decided to try a poodle mix who had a poodle coat and lo and behold, what a difference. 

Since then I have stuck with non shedding dogs and it’s worked for me. The bonus is that poodles were always one of my favorite breeds. No more cats, although I love cats, but poodles are kind of cat like in some ways.

It’s a tough call. I don’t know if time will help. Your health is a precious commodity though. If you’re going to send the puppy back, best to do it sooner rather than later for. all concerned, including you.
The good thing is that a poodle is very easy dog to rehome.

this is a hard decision, I wish you the best.
Take care of yourself -

The ,


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your kindness and support.

@For Want of Poodle That's encouraging that you adjusted to your Annie. We're headed towards the three week mark as of this weekend and I have to say, my reaction is only getting worse. I am now entering asthma territory. Tightness of throat, shortness of breath. I'm seeing an allergist this upcoming week for advice, but I'm sure it's the dog. I never used to be allergic to dogs... sad!

@Dechi I wish he didn't trigger my asthma. A mild reaction I could live with, but asthma seems a bit imprudent. We used to have a dog, and I never had issues. The allergist's receptionist told me I may need some time to get used to him being a part of my environment. I think we're going to give it two weeks max after my appointment. I am confident he would still adjust well to a new home after that.

@Streetcar I'm glad your allergies have improved over the years. They are such a life drain. I know that people's allergies can fluctuate, especially with big physiological events like pregnancy (my 2nd seemed to trigger a cascade of health issues for me, which is not uncommon). 

@Carolinek Thank you for your kindness. I am so glad poodles worked for you. I was allergy tested up one side and down the other as a kid, and received shots, which desensitized me of practically everything. Unfortunately, it seems like pregnancy or some other stressors have undone that. If we send our puppy back, we're decided we're never going to get another dog, so we want to be sure of our decision. I agree that you can't put a price on health, especially after what I've gone through this year.

I am borderline diagnostic for EDS according to my PCP who I saw a few days ago. One of the comorbidities is mast cell activation disorder e.g. histamine/inflammatory biochemical dysfunction. It didn't really present until after my 2nd pregnancy because it is, thank God, such a mild version of the condition. Part of me wants to say, oh, screw it, I'm keeping the dog since my health is falling apart anyway. The other part is like, be smart here. But it's always been my dream to own and train a purebred dog.

Ultimately, I think if the health consequences are not severe, and in my case they are manageable but certainly not optimal, it's a philosophical question. I've gone back and forth with myself over this. We are both body and soul, so the question isn't just what's good for the body, but what's good for the soul. They are inexplicably intertwined, which makes this decision so hard. Ironically, or perhaps providentially, my PCP who shared his diagnostic hunch this week lives with a cat of his wife's that he has to take Flonase, Zyrtec and occasionally an inhaler to deal with. He said, "Your immune system is always going to find something to react to. It is always on the lookout. They don't live forever. They're a part of the family." (A little different when it's a pet you've had for years vs. a pet you've had for two weeks, but my goodness, poodles are about the most endearing dogs I've ever known.) He told me it wouldn't cause any long-term health damage to keep the dog, only irritate me. I'm not sure if that's true or not, given I can't imagine chronic inflammation is good for the body, but hey, he knows his stuff, and I'm just a layman.

My children's pediatrician also said it was a philosophical decision- "Some people are attached to their dogs." We'll see what the allergist says. The only thing that really gives me pause is that I want to have more children and I am concerned about the health impact of a worst-case-scenario-constant-allergen on a pregnancy. Back to prudence territory.

God bless any of you who have listened to me ramble this long.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I am really feeling your pain, Kit. I'm so sorry.

I was diagnosed with POTS and joint hypermobility syndrome after almost 40 years of struggling (and often thinking I was crazy). I'm not sure if I'll ever get an official EDS diagnosis. Since moving to the United States, I've been drowning in medical bills and it's hard enough hitting deadend after deadend without the financial strain. But even my current diagnoses have been indescribably helpful in managing my symptoms.

Like you, I developed a very sudden sensitivity. We were stuck behind an asphalt truck in gridlock traffic on a drive across the country, and my lips began tingling and swelling. Since then, I'm hyper-reactive to many everyday products and fragrances, and it's been increasingly tough navigating the world.

I'm not sure I could handle a severe dog allergy at this point. All my other symptoms already make life so very challenging.

Then again, you deserve to have your dreams come true, and if there's any way forward with your puppy, I'll be so happy for you.....

Either way, I'm cheering you on.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Kit and Capoodle. I sympathize with your situation. I think your health always comes first especially when you have children to raise. I support your decision in knowing what will be right for your family. I'm sure everyone on poodle forum does too. I wish you the best.


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

@PeggyTheParti Wow, what are the odds that you would have this too. My actual diagnosis is also joint hyper mobility syndrome, too, but I think it's a subset of EDS. I am so glad you and/or your physicians finally figured it out. I would be in a world of hurt if we didn't have insurance. I too hit dead end after dead end; I think that is pretty typical for folks with this. I'm comparatively quite lucky, in that I obtained a diagnosis in under a year. I have no sensitivities (yet) except to dogs, though strong scents are stronger to me than others. Thank you for your support. I'm glad you've found some success in symptom management. I'm going through a flare right now and it is not fun.

@Mufar42 Thank you for your kindness. I agree, if this were to interfere with my ability to be the mother I ought to be, it isn't something to entertain. The life of the parent is sacrifice. Though our three year old adores him and that breaks my heart, ultimately they need their mom more.

We'll see what the allergist says next week. We're going on vacation today for a few days, so it will be good to get away from everything. My parents are dog sitting for us. The training wheels are coming off with the antihistamines and such in preparation for my appointment so we'll be able to see my real reaction. I see what people are talking about with poodles causing less of a reaction, in that it's only direct contact or standing where we keep his crate that irritates me, but not being able to have direct contact with your pet sort of defeats the purpose. Feeling more serene about whatever happens. I will update the thread as I learn more. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Well everyone, I kind of can't believe it but I stopped reacting to Becket entirely. Thank God... I did say a prayer for a favor. I also visited the allergist today and was retested for everything. I'm only allergic to dust and dust mites, and I do not have asthma. So it turns out I was just getting used to him...  I'm not using any allergy meds and he's here in the office with me. Now I just have to get through this most recent JHMS breakdown and I'll be in fine fettle. We're all so glad we can keep Becket! A cloud is lifted. 

P.S. I think the mischievousness is setting in now. ? So much for sweet puppy days...


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

That is great news! So happy for you and your family. What a relief!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray!! I'm so happy for you and Becket!

How old is he now?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful. Maybe the initial allergy signs were from the baby dog kicking up some dust.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I am really feeling your pain, Kit. I'm so sorry.
> 
> I was diagnosed with POTS and joint hypermobility syndrome after almost 40 years of struggling (and often thinking I was crazy). I'm not sure if I'll ever get an official EDS diagnosis. Since moving to the United States, I've been drowning in medical bills and it's hard enough hitting deadend after deadend without the financial strain. But even my current diagnoses have been indescribably helpful in managing my symptoms.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you have EDS. My family and I have EDS too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome beans! I'm very happy for you guys! Beware of that mischievousness though ??


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That is wonderful news ! I’m very happy for you !


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the good news!


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you everyone!!! I'm glad I could share some good news.  

@PeggyTheParti He is a little over 12 weeks old now.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so happy for you, and glad he can stay! Also you have such a cute handle I'd miss you on that basis, too ?.

I hope you'll posts pics and progress...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Kit and Capoodle said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I'm glad I could share some good news.
> 
> @PeggyTheParti He is a little over 12 weeks old now.


Can't wait to see an updated pic!

Are you guys doing a puppy socialization class together? Those were some of my very favourite puppy times. I loved seeing different breeds at the same age.


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Haha thank you @Streetcar ! I definitely will. 

@PeggyTheParti We were leaning towards having a trainer come to our house but you're making the idea of a puppy class sound fun! Here's a newer pic.  He's getting dangerously close to needing a haircut haha.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eek! Look at that fluffy little face! Sooooooo CUTE.

Yes, the sooner you get him used to grooming, the better. Can choose any clip you like, but shaving Peggy's face, feet, and sanitary area has been life-changing. No more wrestling with eyes crusties! Or other, ickier, crusties! And our excellent groomer has helped a lot with training, too.

Oh and yes - a good puppy class has so many benefits, but even just the socialization opportunity is tough to beat. Our trainer would play recordings of fireworks during relaxation time. She brought out scary masks and hats and roaring monsters like VACUUMS. She even got on a tractor once, while we practised loose leash walking. It's never a "flooding" experience. Always short and positive.

Peggy's met dozens of different dogs through our puppy classes alone, all shapes and sizes and colours. She's played with them and also learned to focus on us in their presence. 

An added bonus, is that attending classes together has been a nice bonding experience for my husband and me, and has gotten us on the same page when it comes to how to train and interact with Peggy.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

He's very cute!! Beautiful color!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Very good news- can't imagine a dust allergy - how do you get rid of that stuff ? As for the stealthy way of poodles , their mischievousness - beware that is a poodle trait, for sure. Allergy season here in the spring/summer and I always have to take allergy meds during those seasons.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wonderful news!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm choughed to hear things are working out with Becket.


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Update: I didn't stop reacting entirely after all, but it's much better than it was and we are still keeping him. I went from porcupine spiked nose upon exposure to an annoying tingle a few times a day. I don't require medication to be around him. I'm hopeful that one day the reaction will go away completely. It is amazing how endearing poodle puppies are... we had to rehome a GSD puppy before because of allergies, but we think it would be harder with Becket. Completing his AKC Registration soon.  

If anyone's curious and reading this to learn more about allergies & poodles - I talked to another doctor, and she said that the allergy skin tests don't test for everything you can be allergic to in a dog. So even if you test negative on a skin test, but you still react to dogs, you are actually allergic, just to something they can't test for. Good to know. Poodles are *easier* on people with allergies because their allergens are more localized to their bodies than shedding breeds, but they can *still* cause reactions to dog allergic individuals.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope the situation remains stable. It must be so frustrating to deal with a perpetually grumpy immune system.


----------



## Kit and Capoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks @cowpony . I never had trouble until child #2. Pregnancy taxes the body and most people don't have the nutritional foundation to undergo it resiliently, probably myself included. I've learned a lot about immunology though as a side perk, lol.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, so glad the symptoms have stopped. Hip, hip hooray!

I was going to ask the unmentionable. Were you 100% sure your new puppy was 100% poodle?

And then comment on when I have an allergic reaction to my Spoo. I am fine with him, EXCEPT when he has been playing with other dogs!  So he must then get their saliva/dander/hair or whatever on him, and then I have to bathe him. So, if I go visit my sister for example, She has a part yellow lab. I have to take allergy medication when at her house, and then continue it when we leave until I can get him shampooed with our Earthbath shampoo. It took me the longest time to figure that out!

So now when he goes on a play date, or to doggie day care for the afternoon I have to shampoo him ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

kontiki said:


> I was going to ask the unmentionable. Were you 100% sure your new puppy was 100% poodle?


Lots of people are allergic to poodles. I am.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Kit and Capoodle said:


> Thanks @cowpony . I never had trouble until child #2. Pregnancy taxes the body and most people don't have the nutritional foundation to undergo it resiliently, probably myself included. I've learned a lot about immunology though as a side perk, lol.


We had a dark humor joke going at work that we were all torqued at our parents for getting us vaccinated against measles. There is evidence that a full blown measles infection triggers immune system amnesia. Yay! My immune system forgets I'm allergic to poison ivy and mangos. Of course this speculative benefit would be counterbalanced by the very real dangers of losing immunity to the flu and everything else I've gotten sick from over the years. Thank you, Mom. Thank you immune system, even if you are a jerk sometimes.


----------

